# help tapeworm or mucous in stool



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

opinin took some pictures not sure if its some type of worm or mucous hope someone can help


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

It does not look like tapeworm to me. Usually tapeworm breaks off in segments that looks like grains of rice.

It looks like mucous to me. I would keep an eye out for anything else though.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I agree, it does not look like tapeworm. My two went through tapeworm. It definitely looks like rice grains and often you can see a little movement of the "rice grain" in the stool. That is how I noticed it....something was moving in their poop. Yes, gross but......it is easily taken care of with one pill from the vet. It just stinks that Trifexis covers other intentional parasite but not tapeworm!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I agree, it does not look like tapeworm. My two went through tapeworm. It definitely looks like rice grains and often you can see a little movement of the "rice grain" in the stool. That is how I noticed it....something was moving in their poop. Yes, gross but......it is easily taken care of with one pill from the vet. It just stinks that Trifexis covers other intentional parasite but not tapeworm!


That is how I noticed it as well! Hubby had told me he saw something in Jaxx's poo a day or two before but I had never seen anything so I thought he was mistaken. Then I went to pick up his poo and I saw the little grain of rice type thingy and it moved. It is silly but I nearly jumped when I saw it move.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

thanks wasn't sure it just looked different does the color of the poop look ok


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks like mucous to me? Or maybe she ate some hair or a piece of grass? 

Is that the normal size of her poops? How many times a day does she go? It just looks really BIG to me, but I am used to tiny tootsie roll poops.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks like a lot of poop, as Tracy said. Toby is five pounds and eats Fromm kibble, and his poops are less than half of that.

Also, it looks like she ate hair or string. Doesn't really look like a mucus like consistency, more stringy. Toby got my hairbrush once and his poos looked like that- it was hair. Definitely not tape worms, though. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> It looks like mucous to me? Or maybe she ate some hair or a piece of grass?
> 
> Is that the normal size of her poops? How many times a day does she go? It just looks really BIG to me, but I am used to tiny tootsie roll poops.


I was thinking the same thing but thought it might be just me being Jaxx's tiny poops since he has been on ZP. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope is like a goat. She will eat anything. Knowing how sensitive her stomach is, I am militant about her getting into things.

She will have string like things in her poop. Upon further inspection, I will discover a tail of a stuffed toy has been shredded or the edge of a blanket has mysteriously gotten stringy. 

Strings in the potty always give it away.

I also agree. Those photos either have been really enlarged or she is eliminating much more than my girls.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she only goes once rearly twice a day i took several photos in different paper wasn't sure what would come out clearer in the photos


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like it's just a foreign object (ie: string, hair, a twig). It happens to Percy a lot.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. Mucous or foreign object. Tapeworms are white. They look like grains of rice.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

she made more today but some green stuff with it yuck


----------

